# Fuel Line Routing Craftsman Chainsaw



## bankerjohn (Sep 30, 2007)

Need some help putting in new fuel lines on my Craftsman chainsaw (358.352180). All the old lines have disintegrated to the point I can't tell what connection routes to where!

This saw has a primer bulb with 2 nipples ... one marked TANK and the other marked CARB. Questions: large or small line? from which nipple? to which destination? ... and if the destination is the carburetor, which connection?

See below for a picture of the carb showing the 2 fuel line connectors ... and the primer bulb.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to the information you requested.Hope this helps/

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/34693


----------



## bankerjohn (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks but that diagram doesn't help with the connections on the carburetor ... which fuel line connects to #1 and which line connects to #2?

Followup: Found a video for the fuel line routing for a Poulan 2150 saw ... which I believe is almost identical to my Craftsman saw:


----------

